# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Fonctionnalits reporting APEX

## triaguae

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis dans une entreprise qui travaille en Forms6i et Reports6i depuis longtemps. Le projet est de passer  quelque chose de plus moderne, l'utilisation d'APEX est videmment prise au srieux.

Par contre je me pose une question : est-il possible de gnrer des tats labors pdf  (de type facturation par exemple) avec de l'APEX, ou cette solution est-elle purement faite pour remplacer les formulaires ?

La prsentation sur le site d'Oracle n'est pas trs clair sur le sujet....j'ai l'impression qu'on peut gnrer des tats mais simplement de ce qu'on voit  l'cran....

Merci de votre aide !

----------


## vanagreg

Bonjour,

Une recherche rapide montre qu'il est possible de gnrer des tats pdf avec APEX. Exemple:
https://www.oracle.com/webfolder/tec...0Services.html

----------


## triaguae

Merci pou ces infos,

J'ai bien comprs qu'on pouvait faire du reporting assez simple (tableau), mais est-ce qu'on peut faire du reporting aussi labor qu'avec Reports6i ? c'est vraiment de cette fonctionnalit dont j'ai besoin !

----------


## McM

Bonjour,

Je n'utilise plus Apex depuis quelques annes, donc a a d voluer, mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse directement depuis Apex gnrer un PDF quivalent  un design Report 6i.

Je suis tomb sur ce site : http://apex-reports.com/apex.html qui montre qu'on peut peut tre faire quelque chose d'volu

----------

